# finally time to shark fish again



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

went a few times in august and got one little one. Its winter now and the bait is movin in close and that brings the big dogs in. next weekend sharkin... who wants to bust one with me


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

im down to go, im located at the nas naval base for tech school. my fishing rig is getting shipped to me as i type. love shark fishing bro. where you planning on doing it from a boat or beach?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

beach man. 8505030346. text me and ill give details


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys know about the shark tourney??? Only $80 per team...winner take all?

Heres the link...these are a blast.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/6th-semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-campout-game-november-19th-76294/


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay is there a provision for beach fishin this tourney and who'll
help get a big shark over to Mcree if a boatless beach guy 
catches a monster.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes....up to 4 people can enter as a boatless team.

And I or anyone would be happy to either come measure it, or bring it over to Mcree.

better yet... I have plenty of room on our boat for passangers, tents, gear, etc, if you and others wanted to come to Mcree for the weekend!

PM me your number, don't have it anymore


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Man i wanna smoke a big one soon. Ill hit you up kingfisher about this weekend. where u plannin on going?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ill put $40 in our team sunshine. you put the other up and we in it. im going wednesday night cause we got no school. come out to the cross with me and we can talk more


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, if you have a spot I may be interested in joining. I dont think my rig is big enough for shark so I may have to buy a new one, but I'd like to give it a shot. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

Im down hit me up


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Shit man. Im outta town this weekend...... I would totally join but i cant. Sorry it took so long for me to reply.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Kingfisher r u gunna be fishing tomorrow (thursday)?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nah bro. going friday and saturday nights though. got two black tips last night and missed a monster


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

How big were the black tips?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

five and six feet


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

lookin forward to tomorrow night!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea dude hit me up with your number again


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

where yall going tomorrow night? i might tag along. unless yall r in that tournament or whatever.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Tournament isn't until next weekend.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahhh. alright. So where yall going tonight?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

cross man. gulf side. come on. you can be in the tournament too sunshine. i need one more person


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

what day next weekend? im outta town friday night in mobile. and ure gunna fish the cross tonight?? where the hell is that at?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hey kingfisher. send me a PM with ure number in it and like what time yall are getting out there and what time yall r planning on leaving? pulling an all nighter or wat? cause im pretty sure imma go out there depending on what time yall r going. just let me know bro. I have yet to pull in a shark wit ya.


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

were are you going


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

pcola beach. we are meeting up at the pier at 8 then following kingfisher to the spot. u going?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*Shark fishing*

Good luck on the sharks man we went out night before last had good bait sat until after midnight and still had out bait when we brought them inn.that was off the beach in perdido key.when ever yall go hit me up man thats the best fishing sharking after dark.....


----------

